# First Agility Results!!!



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

This past weekend, Jackson and I were at our very first AKC Agility trial. We both had a blast  I entered Jackson in Novice A JWW 24" on Saturday and Sunday. On Saturday, Jackson NQ'ed (knocked a bar down) with the time of 00:25:77. On Sunday, Jackson got his very first AKC Agility leg! His score was 90 with the time of 00:30:97 and a 1st place! I am so proud of Jackson. He only has 8 titles, 37 legs, 20 Double Q's, and 750 points until his MACH! (I think I calculated that right) lol


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoooo  And the magic begins!! 

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! sounds like you had a lot of fun, too.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

ROFL 

OMG you are seriously bitten by the bug now. 

I have been waiting for your results email! I forgot which weekend it was. Congratulations. I am SO glad you had fun. Your times sound wonderful. I am glad too you just entered a couple classes, let him get used to it and relax a bit before doing a big weekend. I started with Belle doing one day both jumpers and standard. I hated it, I wanted to keep playing but it worked for Belle. 

GO JACKSON.... (when's your next trial )


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats again.. sounds like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Way to go Jackson!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> ROFL
> 
> OMG you are seriously bitten by the bug now.
> 
> ...


Jackson's next trial is in March.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

congrats! Agility is fun I miss doing it.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't know what the heck any of that means "yet" but it sounds very impressive!

Way to go, you two.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

ataylor said:


> This past weekend, Jackson and I were at our very first AKC Agility trial. We both had a blast  I entered Jackson in Novice A JWW 24" on Saturday and Sunday. On Saturday, Jackson NQ'ed (knocked a bar down) with the time of 00:25:77. On Sunday, Jackson got his very first AKC Agility leg! His score was 90 with the time of 00:30:97 and a 1st place! I am so proud of Jackson. He only has 8 titles, 37 legs, 20 Double Q's, and 750 points until his MACH! (I think I calculated that right) lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

You crack me up! Sounds like a wonderful start!!! Actually its identical to mine! I entered Sammy in his first agility trial, only JWW both days in the 24" class. On the first day he was great but knocked one bar. On that Sunday he got his first leg with a 1st place! I was so proud. You will never forget that moment! Looking forward to following you and Jackson throughout your agility adventures!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This is so awesome!!!!!! Congratulations to you and Jackson!!!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Nicely done  Congratulations.


----------

